# Cargo Eyelighter - does anyone have this?



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

I picked up the Cargo Eyelighter at Sephora a couple days ago, thinking it was a white eyeliner pencil. Instead it's a double ended white paint thingamabob that I have no idea how to use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The sharp, matte side is supposed to be used to brighten on the outer corners and the rounded, shimmery side is supposed to be used on the inner corners. I tried it but it looks rather odd. Sephora is a little too far away for me to take it back, so I guess I better learn how to use the durn thing any ideas? 

TIA! 

Athena


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I used to hate the eye lighter..until I learned how to use it.

The ends should be labeled; inner corner is more shimmery, outer corner is more matte.

This should be used prior to any other eye makeup (with the exception of eye cream and some sort of primer)

First, take the inner corner side and dab it in the inner corner, up lightly on the sides of your nose and also dab it under your brow, moreso under the arch.  Blend it in with your RING finger so that it's not so stark and noticable.

Now, take the outer corner side and draw "whiskers" from the outer corner of your eye, upward, outward, and downward.  Blend those in also with your RING finger.

Apply your regular eye makeup over it, it makes the eye look lifted, brightened and defined.

Good luck to you, this is an amazing product.  Keep playing with it and you'll end up loving it!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So I used to hate the eye lighter..until I learned how to use it.

The ends should be labeled; inner corner is more shimmery, outer corner is more matte.

This should be used prior to any other eye makeup (with the exception of eye cream and some sort of primer)

First, take the inner corner side and dab it in the inner corner, up lightly on the sides of your nose and also dab it under your brow, moreso under the arch.  Blend it in with your RING finger so that it's not so stark and noticable.

Now, take the outer corner side and draw "whiskers" from the outer corner of your eye, upward, outward, and downward.  Blend those in also with your RING finger.

Apply your regular eye makeup over it, it makes the eye look lifted, brightened and defined.

Good luck to you, this is an amazing product.  Keep playing with it and you'll end up loving it!_

 
You just sold me the product! You deserve a promotion at your job


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So I used to hate the eye lighter..until I learned how to use it.

The ends should be labeled; inner corner is more shimmery, outer corner is more matte.

This should be used prior to any other eye makeup (with the exception of eye cream and some sort of primer)

First, take the inner corner side and dab it in the inner corner, up lightly on the sides of your nose and also dab it under your brow, moreso under the arch.  Blend it in with your RING finger so that it's not so stark and noticable.

Now, take the outer corner side and draw "whiskers" from the outer corner of your eye, upward, outward, and downward.  Blend those in also with your RING finger.

Apply your regular eye makeup over it, it makes the eye look lifted, brightened and defined.

Good luck to you, this is an amazing product.  Keep playing with it and you'll end up loving it!_

 
Ooh, I KNEW someone would be able to tell me how to use this! When you draw whiskers on the outer corner of the eye do you mean they should be applied both above the upperlash line and below the lower lash line? I'm trying to get a visual here.... If you ever do tutorial using this, please PM me so I can take a peek. 

Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes....


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 22, 2008)

I LOVE the eyelighter. I use the gold one though cuz it is more subtle than the white. Works wonders after a long day when I look tired and want to go out looking fresh! Hope you love it too!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Ooh, I KNEW someone would be able to tell me how to use this! When you draw whiskers on the outer corner of the eye do you mean they should be applied both above the upperlash line and below the lower lash line? I'm trying to get a visual here.... If you ever do tutorial using this, please PM me so I can take a peek. 

Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes...._

 
Exactly, so an upward stroke as if you owere gonna do an extended eyeliner wing, an outward stroke as if you just draw a line across your lashlines to your temple, and a downward stroke basically opposite of your upward one, then blend them in with your finger and apply your regular makeup over it.

and ITA ^^ the gold one is less noticable than white, especially on darker/warmer skintones. 

I unfortunately don't own the Eyelighter (I'm cheap, I use it at work!) so I can't really do a tutorial.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey MAC pixie [cute name BTW]! I've tried this just as you said and it does seem to make my eyes look a little more open, especially if I keep the eyeshadows kind of light-neutral with black eyeliner only 3/4 of the way from the outer corner. But I really find it hard to blend; either I"m using too much Cargo highlighter or my tube is defective, both outer and inner corner are difficult. Is it supposed to be kind of thick and heavy or more creamy eyepencil like texture? What's the texture like where you use it at work? 

I use eye cream, allow it to absorb for 5-10 minutes, then UDPP, absorb a couple minutes before I start on the eyelighter. If I ever have enough skincare and makeup to keep my happy for awhile, I'll buy a camera and post a tutorial once I figure out how to use this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much, 

Athena


----------



## athena123 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just wanted to post an update to this, it's been a few months since I purchased it. I finally gave up on it. The consistency was too difficult to smooth out and I find it's just easier to use a really light shade of eyeshadow in the inner corner of my eyes to open them up. By the time I figured out I couldn't rock it, it was too late to take back to Sephora so it sits there in my makeup case, unused, unloved and lonely... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your help MAC Pixie, that I couldn't make this work is NOT for lack of your most detailed and helpful instruction but more my preference for either smooth powder or creamy pencil.


----------

